

Hacking an Airplane With Only an Android Phone - Tenoke
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-04-12/hacking-an-airplane-with-only-an-android-phone

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5531679> (net-security.org)

Other submissions:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5527230> (net-security.org)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5528482> (net-security.org)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5531702> (net-security.org)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5531872> (gizmodo.com)

